# tracheal balloon dilation



## gbaynham (Jul 13, 2012)

0 degree endoscopy was used to visualize airway.  C02 laser & micro-manipulator was set up.  Operating microscope was used, granulation tissue was lasered back towards it's base in the right posterior cricoid cartilage.  Depo Medrol was injected into the base of the granulation tissue.   A radial incision was made through the cartilage and a 16 mm Acclarent balloon was introduced into the airway & inflated to 10 cm water and held for approx 45 seconds.  Balloon was removed and there was noted to be great improvement in the airway lumen.     How do I code the dilation?? 
Thanks for your help.


----------

